# creatine makes me vomit



## Aussie_Dude (Sep 27, 2004)

I have always had problems with taking creatine. It makes me vomit during my workouts and i feel bad all day. Does anyone have the same problem. More importantly does anyone recommend any other transport systems that wont make me vomit or avoid the liver????


----------



## redspy (Sep 27, 2004)

Aussie_Dude said:
			
		

> I have always had problems with taking creatine. It makes me vomit during my workouts and i feel bad all day. Does anyone have the same problem. More importantly does anyone recommend any other transport systems that wont make me vomit or avoid the liver????



Try alternative types of creatine, e.g. creatine ethyl ester or something like Swole.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 27, 2004)

i know you arent talking about taste here but all the flavors of v-12 tastes great.


----------



## Aussie_Dude (Sep 27, 2004)

Red_Spy can you recommend anything other than creatine, im pretty keen to stay away from it. Anything worth giving a shoot


----------



## redspy (Sep 27, 2004)

All I've ever taken is creatine mono and creatine ethyl ester so I'm probably not the best person to ask    Some people on the board have had great luck with Swole V2.  You could also look into creatine citrate.


----------



## LAM (Sep 27, 2004)

Aussie_Dude said:
			
		

> I have always had problems with taking creatine. It makes me vomit during my workouts and i feel bad all day. Does anyone have the same problem. More importantly does anyone recommend any other transport systems that wont make me vomit or avoid the liver????



how are you taking your creatine ? if you are mixing it with a liquid and sipping on it that is probably the problem, you are letting it convet to creatinine...


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

_
"Eventually excessive drinking no longer suffices and blood levels of urea and *creatinine* reach toxic amounts at which vomiting occurs."
http://www.thepetprofessor.com/secArticles/dog/Vomiting_in_dogs_and_cats.asp 
Not exactly a bodybuilding website. _


----------



## redspy (Sep 27, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> "Eventually excessive drinking no longer suffices and blood levels of urea and *creatinine* reach toxic amounts at which vomiting occurs."
> http://www.thepetprofessor.com/secArticles/dog/Vomiting_in_dogs_and_cats.asp
> Not exactly a bodybuilding website. _



Vomiting in dogs, cats & ferrets?  Nice one Vieope.


----------



## LAM (Sep 27, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> "Eventually excessive drinking no longer suffices and blood levels of urea and *creatinine* reach toxic amounts at which vomiting occurs."
> http://www.thepetprofessor.com/secArticles/dog/Vomiting_in_dogs_and_cats.asp
> Not exactly a bodybuilding website. _



The same does apply to humans.  Creatinine can cause GI upset, which can result in vomiting or causing the lower GI to purge (diarrhea)...


----------



## redspy (Sep 27, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> The same does apply to humans.  Creatinine can cause GI upset, which can result in vomiting or causing the lower GI to purge (diarrhea)...



I'm sure, but I was teasing V.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2004)

_I know, it was just what I could find.  _


----------



## thirdchance57 (Sep 28, 2004)

i have the same problem.. if i take it before my workout it makes me vomite too so i just started taking it after my workouts and i feel fine and i get the same results


----------

